# new PX4 owner...anyone change the grips ?



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

not that I really need to just wondering what would be best feeling grip to get if I decided to change them. I got mine used and unfortunately it had none of the extra backstraps or whatever. I paid what I thought was decent for it despite the being used and none of the original accessories except 1 magazine


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I saw on your other thread you got the px4. congrats!

I did change to the small backstraps and it helped. My finger is better positioned on the trigger and the gun feels better in my hand.

BTW, I also put on Talon grips on mine. These really helped me to have a nice firm grip on the gun.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Its best to leave the locking loop out and try the different back straps at the range. I actually found the small back strap more comfortable and gave a better grip.


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

sadly I took it back and am looking for a new alternative withought rotating barrel. my bullets were getting jammed in the barrel and I am pretty sure good cleaning would have taken care of it I decided to get a new gun. my other new gun has zero issues .. neither have any of my other previous new ones.


----------

